# most embarrasing moment ever



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok i will start this one off...............in line for a promotion at work and summoned to the prod directors office, he must have just calfed one out before i walked in as he suddenly jumped up opening windows and saying how hot it was lmao. got the job but hated spending 10 minutes chewing his fucking fart for another 3k a year.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

don't get it mate

If that had have been me I'd have been proud of that kept the windows shut & let you chew on it, make you admire it & probably laughed at your eyes watering & shouted good arse, sign of a real man.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I was in a remote moorland area in Northumberland and got caught short (wee wee mode). I thought 'it must be safe out here' so proceeded to wee not far from the road. Just then, the once-a-day bus went by :lol: I think you can guess the rest. Thankfully there were only about four passengers on board.

Sod's law, eh?

Joe


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTCool said:


> I was in a remote moorland area in Northumberland and got caught short (wee wee mode). I thought 'it must be safe out here' so proceeded to wee not far from the road. Just then, the once-a-day bus went by :lol: I think you can guess the rest. Thankfully there were only about four passengers on board.
> 
> Sod's law, eh?
> 
> Joe


good job you didnt need a number two joe :lol:


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I was in a remote moorland area in Northumberland and got caught short (wee wee mode). I thought 'it must be safe out here' so proceeded to wee not far from the road. Just then, the once-a-day bus went by :lol: I think you can guess the rest. Thankfully there were only about four passengers on board.
> ...


God, that happened to me when I was on holiday in Gran Canaria with my brother, we rented a car and went rallying up into the mountains. I had the sh1ts so we stopped by a lake, I ran round the back of a stone hut and exploded, meanwhile my brother was wetting himself cos a coach load of tourists turned up to 'bathe in the healing properties of the lake'. I had to have a dip in the lake myself as I didn't have any toilet roll with me, if you know what I mean!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

so basically you washed ya shitty arse in the same waters that these paying tourists had turned up to have a relaxing healing dip? lmao love it


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Yup!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Read that then looked at your location... pissed myself :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Read that then looked at your location... pissed myself :lol:


oh yeah very apt :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

MP said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

I got hammered on Strongbow and pissed all over my girlfriend's (now wife) clothes,bag,suitcase,etc while she was staying at my parents house.
She grassed me up too lol,I did the ol' "no recollection/someone spiked me" excuse


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Chubster said:


> I got hammered on Strongbow and pissed all over my girlfriend's (now wife) clothes,bag,suitcase,etc while she was staying at my parents house.
> She grassed me up too lol,I did the ol' "no recollection/someone spiked me" excuse


sozz chubs ure post doesnt count as you pissed yourself and on your girlfriend........this needs its own topic, hi forum my names chubs & i piss myself when drunk


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I suffered delayed embarrasment :

One night when a teenager I drank too much. I guess I was still learning my limit.

My mates mum came to pick us up and run me home. I was in the back of her Metro and wasn't feeling good.

When she pulled up, my mate got out the front passenger seat and tipped it forward so I could get out the rear.

As I leant forward to get out, the bending increased the pressure in my stomach forcing an ejection of it's contents......into the Metro's passenger door pocket.

I thought I'd done it in the gutter and only knew the truth the next time I saw the mum when she asked "Do you feel better now?" and told me all about it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I had a very embaressing encounter last week whilst in France. Whilst squating over a french toilet with my knickers and jeans around my knees doing a wee :lol: I forgot to lock the door and the cleaner came barging in infront of me. Her face was priceless so must have been mine at the time also :lol: have to admit I was very embaressed and couldn't get out quick enough!  but on my way back to the car I was giggling and saw the funny side of it


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> I had a very embaressing encounter last week whilst in France. Whilst squating over a french toilet with my knickers and jeans around my knees doing a wee :lol: I forgot to lock the door and the cleaner came barging in infront of me. Her face was priceless so must have been mine at the time also :lol: have to admit I was very embaressed and couldn't get out quick enough!  but on my way back to the car I was giggling and saw the funny side of it


no mention of washing hands........ewwww dirty girl pic of you sat on loo with keks round ankles now required to authenticate this tale


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

My god I have so many in my 25 years of fitting flooring. But just one for now when I was doing a bit of taxi driving when I had back trouble..... I got myself a nice long fare and had dropped the fella at his destination, was a good hour back home and I was bursting for a piss but it was middle of nowhere and very dark so I decided to piss in a huuuuge necked bottle (really), I finished and had a big shake!!, decided as it smelt rank I would dispose of it out of the window, because I am litter conscious I tipped it out as I was motoring along and got the whole lot blown straight back over me, covered in smelly piss all over my face and head and an hour till I got home, not nice.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Running down the high street on a busy sat failed to see lamppost knocked myself out and woke up with a crowd gathered round me mortified dont quite cover it lol

Second to this 
I used to work with kids and got talked into getting dressed up as tinky winky for a fair we were having most of my mates turned up with there family's got stick for years lol

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.994630,-1.754771


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

skitty said:


> My god I have so many in my 25 years of fitting flooring. But just one for now when I was doing a bit of taxi driving when I had back trouble..... I got myself a nice long fare and had dropped the fella at his destination, was a good hour back home and I was bursting for a piss but it was middle of nowhere and very dark so I decided to piss in a huuuuge necked bottle (really), I finished and had a big shake!!, decided as it smelt rank I would dispose of it out of the window, because I am litter conscious I tipped it out as I was motoring along and got the whole lot blown straight back over me, covered in smelly piss all over my face and head and an hour till I got home, not nice.


had a similar thing as a sales manager, had a big meeting at trw resolven once and arrived 15 mins early to revise on my paperwork and felt the urge to wee. only thing at hand was a red regrind box for tooling to go into. oh well needs must, missed the small holes in the base of it to allow any oil to drain out as it had a sheet of brown paper on the bottom. soaked wasnt the word for it. car on heater on full heat and trying to dry myself out before meeting. i felt very self conscious in case i stank of piss lol.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Dotti said:


> but on my way back to the car I was giggling and saw the funny side of it


Whereas the cleaner saw the *fanny* side of it?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Rogue said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > but on my way back to the car I was giggling and saw the funny side of it
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: then said thats a funny place for a hairbrush mrs


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gazzer said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Basil brush ... boom boom :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

:lol: :lol: very good abi lol pics pics


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gazzer said:


> :lol: :lol: very good abi lol pics pics


Oh Please Gaz, bit spidery legish right now in need of a good trim pmsl :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: very good abi lol pics pics
> ...


legs ok Abbs, but tbh its the first thing i throw out of the way :roll:


----------

